
Official way from Microsoft to never upgrade to Windows 10 - alister
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3080351
======
alister
If you're running Windows 7 or 8, finally we can stop being harassed with the
insistent and sneaky forced upgrade to privacy-invasive Windows 10. It's an
_official_ fix from Microsoft:

"Microsoft has released new updates to enable you to block upgrades to Windows
10 through Windows Update. These updates install a new Group Policy Object.
Computers that have this Group Policy Object enabled _will never detect,
download, or install an upgrade_ to the latest version of Windows.

Hurray!

EDIT: To be clear, the confusing instructions provide 3 different ways to
block Windows 10 forever. You can do it through _either_ Group Policy, or
Computer Configuration, or the Windows Registry.

------
makecheck
I wish my parents hadn't upgraded. It didn't work the first time and somehow
they decided they should _pay Geek Squad to do it_ (which "worked") but
nothing has been the same since.

Microsoft is going through a phase of "replace everything, features be
damned", prioritizing a fresh coat of paint over features. Applications
mysteriously do not work as well as they used to, and yet they still want
people to upgrade desperately. It is not an upgrade.

Example: the _stupidly simple task_ of importing photos from an iPhone does
not work with the Windows 10 Photos app, even though it did on earlier OS
versions. What's worse, the new simplified UI does not do a very good job of
explaining anything, it usually just sits there. If they can't foresee users
having one of the most popular phones/cameras on the planet, and they break
that, what else is broken?

I wanted to believe that Microsoft had changed but they're just getting better
at pig lipstick. I'm sorry.

------
JohnTHaller
From the FAQ: "please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait."

If modified by mods, the submitted title was "Official way from Microsoft to
never upgrade to privacy-nightmare Windows 10"

This title is so blatatantly biased I'm surprised it doesn't use a dollar sign
for the S in Microsoft.

~~~
alister
The original title is "How to manage Windows 10 notification and upgrade
options" which is very uninformative. I would not have assumed that it
provides a way to block Windows 10 forever.

I use Windows all the time, so I'm not biased against it; however, I do not
like the privacy practices of Windows 10. But I'm taking your point and
removing the words "privacy-nightmare".

~~~
gus_massa
Usually it's ok to use a small variation that adds information but don't
editorializes the title too much. In this case I propose "How to manage and
block Windows 10 notification and upgrade options".

(Another allowed alternative to the title is the subtitle or the first
sentence of the abstract, but in this case they are not useful.)

